# Block Heater Cord



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Does anyone know where to locate the Block Heater Cord on a 2014 Rogue? I've taken a look under the hood and I can't find it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the vehicle has one, the block heater would be installed in place of one of the engine block freeze out plugs. Take a look at the sides of the engine block and you should be able to see the wiring and follow it to the plug.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

found it. just kinda sits on top of the engine. coiled up. bit bizarre really. not ideal.


----------

